# Wedding Egg



## holmqer (Apr 11, 2011)

A guy at work is getting married this weekend, so I made this memento for him and his bride.

Pierced image of bride and groom on a goose egg.


----------



## Fred (Apr 11, 2011)

That's really neat. Could one mount an LED for illumination in the base?


----------



## thewishman (Apr 11, 2011)

Still lovin' those eggs!


----------



## glen r (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice and I'm sure the newly weds will cherish the gift.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 11, 2011)

Really impressive work, it sure is a thing of beauty.


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful work.  Way too delicate for these old hands and tired eyes.  The couple will cherish the gift for many years.  Congratulations.
Charles


----------



## holmqer (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Fred - There is a hole in the base where the egg guts were removed, so one could put an LED light down there to light the interior. There are LED egg stands on the market, but in this case I procrastinated to long to get something like that. I should probably just order a couple of them to try when doing photos.


----------



## airrat (Apr 12, 2011)

Your eggs look really good Eric.   Something else you can use your engraver for is engraving into your pens.  I have used mine to do stuff like that, then fill it with epoxy


----------



## holmqer (Apr 13, 2011)

airrat said:


> Your eggs look really good Eric.   Something else you can use your engraver for is engraving into your pens.  I have used mine to do stuff like that, then fill it with epoxy



Good idea, I had not considered epoxy. I had been thinking about getting

http://www.amazon.com/3-2dD-Crystal-Lacquer-6-2dpk-2e-Essential/dp/B000S10E2A

I've seen folks use these to fill in the pierced areas to create a stained glass look.

So far the only thing I've tried with this tool on a pen is stippling patterns then airbrushing with an interferance color to create shimmering colors only where the bur touched wood.


----------



## TexasTaxi (Apr 13, 2011)

What are you using to do that? Pretty cool!


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful work.  Isn't that a pen stand?:wink: I could not hold a tool still enough to cut a straight line. That will make a gorgeous wedding gift.


----------



## markgum (Apr 14, 2011)

WOW.  very impressive!!


----------



## holmqer (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks again everyone.

TexasTaxi - I use the NSK Presto to perform the carving on eggs and turnings
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...K_Presto_High_Speed_Carver___nsk_carver?Args=

Think air powered dental drill at 320,000 RPM (Dremel by comparison tops out around 30,000 RPM so this is almost 11x faster)


----------

